# Double Dose Peanut Butter Cookies



## Tokahontas (Dec 2, 2006)

Ingredients:

1 cup canna-butter
1 cup white sugar
1 cup packed brown sugar
2 eggs
1 egg yolk
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1 18oz jar of peanut butter
2 cups all purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup chopped peanuts (if desired)

Preheat oven to 350 degrees

Mix butter with white and brown sugars until smooth. (no lumps)
Add eggs, egg yolk, and vanilla and mix until well blended.
Stir in peanut butter, mix well.

In another bowl, sift the flour, baking soda and salt together. 

Add the dry mixture to wet mixture. Mix thoroughly.

Make small round balls and flatten with a fork to get a criss-cross pattern. ie: #

Bake 12 to 15 minutes. Finished product should be dry on top.

Hint: The cookies will be too soft to move when you remove them from the oven. Allow them to cool before moving them. 

Caution!!! Dont eat too many.  YUM!


----------



## Tokahontas (Mar 1, 2008)

these cookies come out best if you use keef butter....

1gram keef to 1 cup butter- superb awake high on 1 to 2 cookies


----------



## Tokahontas (Mar 13, 2008)

to find the recipe


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 29, 2008)

all keif would probbaly be good


----------

